# Boomer 50 Gear oil



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The manual says to use theAmbra hypoid 90EP in the front drive system.
Can other brands, such as Valvoline 80W90 be used,instead?
They'e both GL-5 API rated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Mr. jhngardner367. Hope you're well. Advice is always worth at least what you pay for it, but here goes. My about to be 50 3cylinder Ford 2000 has so many out of date specs in the manual and parts that are no longer available from original stock, that frankly I'm tickled when I can get anything nos. My advice would be to use what the manual calls for unless a service bulletin is published saying "ooops, we meant this other fluid".


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I buy John Deere GL-5 Gear Lubricant 85W140 in bulk, rated GL-5, MIL-L-2105E same as New Holland's SAE 80W90 (Hypoide 90), and use it in all the little tractor front drive gear cases where tractors are equipped with loaders.

If New Holland had annual lube sales like JD I would use their lube products.

Valvoline lacked the MIL-L-2105E rating the last time I checked.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

RC Wells said:


> I buy John Deere GL-5 Gear Lubricant 85W140 in bulk, rated GL-5, MIL-L-2105E same as New Holland's SAE 80W90 (Hypoide 90), and use it in all the little tractor front drive gear cases where tractors are equipped with loaders.
> 
> If New Holland had annual lube sales like JD I would use their lube products.
> 
> Valvoline lacked the MIL-L-2105E rating the last time I checked.


Thanks, RC.
We just had to replace the left hub,and all the bearings,due to a failed seal!
My boss wants to make sure it doesn't happen,again.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If he doesn’t want it to happen again, I would go with a full syn and change it out regularly. My opinion is fluids are always you’re first line of defence. As long as you’re meeting the 90 weight spec for a hypoid gear oil you’re golden. Do you find these hubs are getting hot? Full syns can usually maintain viscosity better. Just my two cents . . .


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

marc_hanna said:


> If he doesn’t want it to happen again, I would go with a full syn and change it out regularly. My opinion is fluids are always you’re first line of defence. As long as you’re meeting the 90 weight spec for a hypoid gear oil you’re golden. Do you find these hubs are getting hot? Full syns can usually maintain viscosity better. Just my two cents . . .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


No, they weren't getting hot.
This tractor is used at the golf course I work for.
Newbies abused it,a bit,and it leaked,and they didn't stop and check it,until the job was done !
The entire drive was checked,and cleaned,...this was the only side that was damaged.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like they need a standardized maintenance routine, that includes mid-day inspections to check for mechanical failures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

We have standardized maintenance routines,...however ,unlike a farm,you can't stop in the middle of a golf course,and "inspect" the machines......especially when you have 75 golf carts, 8 carry-alls, and 36 mowing , rolling ,and aeration units.
Not to mention the 4 sprayers,and the repair /fuel truck !
All these units have to be ready,by May 1st.
Oh,and the Boomer is a 2013 model,that doesn't see much work,since no one likes it !


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

What’s wrong with a ‘13 boomer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

In a word, Fiat.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Is that a brand rivalry thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Personal experience! Agri-Fiat discontinues parts faster than a speeding bullet. Even though a current model is mechanically identical to a 7 tear old model, no parts available seems to be a common mantra.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

marc_hanna said:


> What’s wrong with a ‘13 boomer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Quite frankly ,..it can't do as good as a lower-hp Kubota,or even small JD.
It doesn't have the traction or control of either of the other two.
It's had problems from day 1 ,with no help from NH, who, by the way, refused to admit there was ANYTHING wrong with it,...until the hub exploded .
we found cracks,in the hub cover,after we repaired it, Friday.
Up until this year ,the NH dealer did all the servicing,on it!
It has never been abused and in all the time the golf course has owned it,it still only has 439 hours on it !


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s a shame. So far I love my Kioti 41hp. I swear the only thing that limits me is how well the tires bite into the ground.


----------

